# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Kidturk's Dream Yoga Training

## KidTurk

I want to become better at lucid dreaming and hopefully as an extension lucid living. Thank you Sivason for not hording all of your knowledge.

----------


## KidTurk

8-2-2012

I had a session using lesson 1. I sat and listened to the sounds around the house from my bed. I noticed it was like juggling and whenever I added one item the harder it got. My brain would alternate the degree of focus on each one even though I tried to disperse my attention evenly. I also noticed that when I was trying to analyze how the meditation was going and its difficulty, it was like adding something else to focus on or like trying to juggle another ball.

Side Note and experiment:
My base energy level is way too low. I am going to make some lifestyle changes which will hopefully improve my energy and my mental ability. Which will hopefully improve lucid dream ability and awareness within dreams.

----------


## KidTurk

8-6-2012

I find listening to stuff around my house kinda boring so I decided to use music instead for lesson 1. I listened to some songs and tried to staty aware of the different parts and instruments. I listened to some old songs that I have. While doing the meditation the song seemed better. It felt like the music had more depth and I appreciated it more. I wonder if this meditation over time can lead to the increase in sensory enjoyment similar to the way marijuanna makes music, food, and other stuff more enjoyable.

----------


## Sivason

> 8-6-2012
> 
> It felt like the music had more depth and I appreciated it more. I wonder if this meditation over time can lead to the increase in sensory enjoyment similar to the way marijuanna makes music, food, and other stuff more enjoyable.



With out doubt! This skill and a few others will increase your brains ability to take in multiple sensory inputs and the effect that has on your enjoyment of life is profound. Develop all of the skills I will teach and you will have no need for drugs. The intense experience you can derive from just daily life can shoot way off the chart.

----------


## KidTurk

8-9-2012

I did lesson 1. This time I listened from my back porch which also feeling my heartbeat and breath. I noticed that my body has aches in the back ground and also noticed my heart beat and pulse in different areas are not simultaneous. While listening to some air conditioner units I noticed that they were giving out different sounds from one unit. One sound was a continuous hum while the other sounded like an unbalanced blade or something. At first it all sounded like on blended sound but after listening closer the sound was broken down into different parts. It reminded me of the difference between eating a casserole and tasting it as one complete item compared to tasting the different individual ingredients. I also felt my brain straining a little bit when trying to add more sounds which was kinda cool.

----------


## Sivason

The strain will cause your brain to develop, like exercise works on muscle. I like your casserole example. Darn, now I am craving tuna casserole.

----------


## KidTurk

8-13-2012
I went for a walk. I listened to my foot steps and felt the roof of my mouth with my tongue. I also felt my thumb touching my index finger. I noticed a lot more dog poop than usual. I heard a bird's wings flapping. I noticed a lot of cars with squeaky breaks. Cars can be a great place to practice awareness meditation there are quite a few things which can be used especially as a passenger. A/c, engine, wind, tires on road, vibration and temperature. I made a game out trying to predict what each surface would sound like under my shoes. I am going to start making a game out of all my meditations if I feel they are not fun or enjoyable  enough on their own. I also have decided to go on weekly hikes. Today has made me realize how potentially enjoyable and beneficial it can be. I also felt that each scene I pass though may have a very subtle prescence that is their whether I am or not. 

Side Note: I found a website called looplabs. free online music mixing software. created by crashmedia.com. It can be used to create sounds and layer them on top of each other.

----------


## Sivason

Good entry. Do make a game out of them. It is sad that some people look at meditation as a duty, and a somber thing. You are learning to harness your brain, it should be fun.

----------


## KidTurk

8-20-2012
I am getting better at basic lesson 1. I was doing the diffuse vision today and it was actually relatively easy. I think because used to enter a state similar to it back in school. I think the diffuse vision is a way to focus on an object without forgetting the whole including back ground objects. It feels like the picture is still there yet I am adding to it by highlighting a certain part compared to narrowing focus at the cost of awareness of other items. The visualization training is probably the hardest and least noticeable progress so I am guessing this is one of the more important areas for me.

----------


## Sivason

The visualization skill can actually take years to get down, but is by far one of the most powerful dream control devices I know of.

----------


## KidTurk

Been neglecting most of the lessons. I have been focused on cleaning up my diet which I think has an affect on quality of my dreams. I have been working on Advanced lesson #1 on and off for about a year and a half now. I have been doing it consistently for about 2-3 months recently. I have seen results in my day to day life. I don't get lost into or overcome by negative thoughts like I have in the past so... less anxiety in stressful situations. It seemed odd to me at first that Sivason said it was the most difficult one considering for me it was the most comfortable and easiest.

I recently came up with a model of how mind and body work together to enable different mental abilities, lucid dreaming included. Sivason thanks for giving me the how to for the mental training part. Since improving and testing out different stuff in my diet my ability to visualize has improved a little and so has my ability to feel my energy. I am going to continue this for a few more weeks then start over with the lessons.(I will continue advanced lesson #1 since it is routine for me at this point.)

Also Sivason will the more advanced lessons involve "shared dreaming" or something similar?

----------


## Sivason

No, I will cover basic AP and OBE, but I did not receive any special training in dream sharing. I am not sure it is part of the classical styles of dream yoga. I assume though that good skill with AP and a high degree of control will be needed if anyone wants to try dream sharing on their own.

----------

